# 3-D and **** Archery Shoots Saturday, Sept 19 in Washtenaw



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Hello Wild Friends, 

Open to anybody who wants to practice up on their archery or just for the fun of it.

Washtenaw Sportsman's Club in Ypsilanti is having two shoots on Saturday the 19th of September:

8a-4p (sign up by 2p) 3-D shoot (Shoot from your choice of distance: young bucks (10-25 yards), Hunter (15 - 30 yards), Dare to be Great (30 - 50 yards) 

Are we having FUN yet?

Dark (8pm) till 11 or Midnight: **** Shoot (cardboard targets, woods walk, in the dark. Bring a flashlight or lantern, what a hoot :lol: )

Each is about $6.00 per person

For the 3-D shoot we are offering use of the WWOW Equipment for those ladies that may NOT have their own yet, for a $5. fee. (YOU MUST HAVE SOME ARCHERY EXPERIENCE, lessens from WWOW or BOW or any other training is enough experience) This is NOT a teaching day, although there will be some people around that will be happy to give tips or show you around the course.

Come on out for either or both.

No pre-registration, but if you wouldn't mind letting me know, especially if you need to borrow equipment. It would be most appreciated.

While they last, Hot dogs, coffee, donuts, will be available for purchase also. 

Hope to see you on Saturday and good luck during the upcoming Hunting season.

Having fun in the Out of Doors.
Gail


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like a blast, Gail. I might just be able to make it to this one.

PS - do you know if I left my food scales at the Washtenaw Sportsman's Club? I haven't seen it since WWOW in May. Hmmmmm???? Also...tell The Mentor that I bought a climber. Took a while to figure out how to put it together so I can pack it out, but it works! See ya soon. -Christine


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

58 Archer

Love to see you Saturday

We'll look at the club on Wednesday or Saturday for your scale.

What kind of climber did you get?

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

I soooo wanted to go to the **** shoot this week but Mark had to work tonight.  Oh Well. Are you all still shooting on wed's? We might be able to make it one night. Hope all is well.
April :chillin:


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

LBHG, 

**** shoot was a hoot. Glad I shot it. This was my first **** shoot I shot. All the rest I was Lantern/flash light Women.

Next year we'll have to get a bunch of people out. 

Had one woman from WWOW and her Hubby.

8 people from Holland (the country)

Yes we are shooting two more Wed. Come on out.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh I would have loved to have come! I need all the confidence I can get this first year of bowhunting - Maybe next time...


Anyways, two questions for ya. Where is Ypsilanti and how do you pronounce it? Being from SC I am only familiar with southern towns like Charleston, Beaufort, Prosperity, Clinton, Clemson - ya know, normal named towns  

Robin


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Hello Robin, 

Well since one of your posts said Gaylord (45 minutes or Miles). Gaylord is about 4 hours from Ypsilanti.

Main Entry: Yp·si·lan·ti 
Pronunciation: "ip-s&-'lan-tE

Click here for the Audio pronunciation:
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=ypsilanti&x=13&y=14

Hope this works

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## badbassman (May 8, 2003)

I live in Ypsilanti and everyone has problems with the name....I guess thats why i always say ann arbor....most know where that is.....Is wwow off ellis road....I hear shooting all the time but never been there..Its probably 10 mins max from my house too.. My 12 yr old took his Hunter safety this yr from tricounty sportsmans club. I guess if i ever get new bow i can come start shooting....this old Hoyt will do for now....till i get me a Mathews... Too Bad i cant hunt 2 mins from house...seen 2 bucks twice....laying in high grass in fields.....one was massive and has 6 points atleast on one side....oh well.....good luck everyone.....just back from chelsea....waterloo rec area..


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Sounds like everyone had fun gail. Wish I could have came. Next time. :chillin: 

Badbassman WWOW stands for Wild Women of Washtenaw, just in case you wanted to know. It is a womens weekend we have every year on mothers day weekend. It takes place at the washtenaw sportsman club in ypsi. That is where you hear all the shooting from.  They do have open shoots every once in a while but it is mostly open to members only. They do have indoor archery leauges in the winter for all the bow hunters. You do not have to be a member to shoot in those and you don't need a top of the line bow, or even a brand new one. :chillin: We have people that shoot all kinds of bows from recurve to target bows. Just watch out for the flying bow parts, fulldraw, lol :lol: 

Its a blast and we always look foward to meeting new people. 

Sorry i answered for ya gail.  

Good luck all
APril


----------



## badbassman (May 8, 2003)

I thought for some reason it meant western washtenaw....well Daughter wants hunter safety.....so she would be good future wwow member lol..have to call and get her signed up for hunter safety now...thanks ..


----------

